
DeTeXt – iOS 14 app that can find LaTeX commands from drawn symbols - _venkatasg
https://apps.apple.com/us/app/id1531906207
======
_venkatasg
App developer again, forgot to post the link to the source code which I know
you all wanna see :)

[https://github.com/venkatasg/DeTeXt](https://github.com/venkatasg/DeTeXt)

------
_venkatasg
Hey all, this is my first app, built using SwiftUI, Combine, CoreML and
PencilKit. I hope some of you find this useful:)

For those curious, the symbol classifier is a Mobilenetv2 model trained on the
Detexify training data.

~~~
rvz
A very interesting app you've built. So good in fact, I would license it as
Creative Commons Attribution Non-commercial. Anyone can take everything and
re-upload your work as their own and monetize your work as they please.

Well done on your release though. I think this project is worthy of Apple
promoting it (Seriously). Unfortunately, they are mostly after projects that
have subscriptions.

Don't end up being like this guy:
[https://twitter.com/videodrome/status/1055285640420483073](https://twitter.com/videodrome/status/1055285640420483073)

~~~
_venkatasg
I have licensed it under the MIT License like NetNewsWire. I honestly don't
mind if someone makes something commercial from this - this app wouldn't have
been possible without opensource software and data (from Detexify). I made
this app mostly as a learning exercise, and to test my skills.

Thank you so much for the kind words! I don't think Apple would promote it
because LaTeX means something completely different to most people haha.

